# Antique Double-Hung Windows Missing Pulley Weights



## TOTALN00B (Feb 18, 2011)

I would like to fix the pulleys in my Victorian double-hung windows, without removing them. I found a DIY how-to, but it assumes that the original pulley system is still in place and just has a snapped rope somewhere. My problem is that all the pulley ropes and weights were removed at some point in the past (and every single window painted shut), so I have these beautiful old windows that no longer open and close. Chipping the paint off I can do. But where can I find the materials I need to repair the pulleys? I guess I just need a certain size of cloth rope, and some old window weights. Do I have to track this stuff down at an antique store, which will be difficult in my small town, or does someone still make weights for old windows? 

Here's the DIY article, showing the kind of window I have and how to make minor repairs to it. Mine don't have access panels, though:

Window Sash Cord Repair


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

N00B - I've been doing this sort of project. I bought bronze chain instead of doing rope. My weights weren't gone. But they aren't that hard to find.

Check this out http://www.smithrestorationsash.com/sashchain.html

I'm out for the weekend, but I've got some books I can recommend. Look for me to post again on Sunday night. :thumbup:


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

TN,
are you sure the weights are gone and not just lying at the bottom of the channel they usually move up and down in? Just a thought.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

check and see if there is a re-store in your area they have all kinds of that stuff pretty cheap. if you have no access panels how do you get behind the window jamb to replace the weights?will you have to pull the casing off?


----------



## TOTALN00B (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks, everybody! Danny, I will have to pry the casings off. I guess I'll find out for sure then if the weights are still there. The previous owner was so meticulous that I just assumed he removed everything. The pulley hardware has all been removed, even. :huh:


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

TOTALN00B said:


> Thanks, everybody! Danny, I will have to pry the casings off. I guess I'll find out for sure then if the weights are still there. The previous owner was so meticulous that I just assumed he removed everything. The pulley hardware has all been removed, even. :huh:


 He was an idiot. Hopefully the weights are still in the channel. The pullys will be an even bigger challange, good luck.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Window Restorations - Historical Restoration - Contractor Talk

In this thread the craftsman opened a new hole to access the weight pockets -----


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

I had a restore similar to this, windows painted shut 2 over 2 and as soon as i started to free a window i would get at least one cracked pane- good luck


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

They used to sell aluminum channels that would replace the sash weights and chains. They would be installed in the area between the interior and exterior stop molding. You would then fill the weight cavity with insulation to make the window area a little more energy efficient.
Very odd there are no access holes.
If you can, post some photos.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

the access door may be there just not cut all the way thru the frame


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> the access door may be there just not cut all the way thru the frame


Or if the guy bothered to take out the pulleys, he may have patched and painted over the access hatch so it doesn't show anymore. Never saw an old d/h with the weights that didn't have the little access panel.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## OurHouse (Jun 21, 2011)

This is a project I will be doing, down the line. Locally, our home rehabbers club talks a great deal about Bob Yapp. He has a great blog and is supposedly the master of rehabbing classic windows. Good luck and POST PICS!


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

All the ones I've seen have a small access panel in the jamb. You have to remove the sash stop and with the lower sash raised or removed you can see the edge of it. It is bevel cut on top with a small brad holding it. On some, you have to remove the parting bead to get them open. Hopefully no one nailed the casing through it. Learn to know a locally owned lumber yard. One that's been around for years may have some pulleys and weights in a corner someplace. They may also have some sash stop and parting bead, because many times it breaks getting it out.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

That’s odd, I’ve replaced hundreds of those windows on the West Coast and never noticed an access panel, not to say one wasn’t there. If there was they sure did a mighty fine job of concealing it.


----------



## TOTALN00B (Feb 18, 2011)

Hmmmm. I'll take pics the next time I'm there (I'm still living in an apartment while the electrical work is being done). It's really strange, because there are grooves in the lower sashes where obviously there was a cord at some point, but the upper frames show no sign of there *ever* having been pulleys, from the last time I glanced at them, and they're very old frames, probably original Victorian era. But maybe the holes where they would have been are just patched up well. And no sign of any access panels. All kinds of weirdness in this house. Did I mention the windows are painted shut on the outside and the inside, AND nailed shut? Of course, the house has been vacant since 2004, so maybe people were getting in. I know the exterior was painted in 2006, this could have all been done at that time. This sort of things does not seem to be unusual here in Northern California. 4 of the houses I looked at had all the windows painted and nailed shut, with pulley systems removed. Two were old Craftsmans, and two Victorians like this one. All owned previously by elderly people. What is up with old folks nailing every single one of their windows shut and having no ventilation??


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Wow. I've seen so many of these that I just assumed they were common everywhere. In the link below is a sketch. About halfway down is a drawing of the access door to get to the weight. 

Also to the OP. Because the sash have grooves cut into the sides does not mean they were weight balanced. Spiral spring balanced sash had grooves cut into them. Do a google search for "Unique Sash Balance"

http://www.do-it-yourself-help.com/window_sash_cord_repair.html


----------



## OurHouse (Jun 21, 2011)

N00B, I feel your pain. Most of our windows are shut in multiple forms, whether painted and screwed, glued and painted, siliconed and screwed, or wedged and glued. The previous owners just weren't handy at all... and were rather silly in their deferred maintenance.


----------



## 1910NE (Sep 5, 2010)

i have been working on a similar project since i bought my current home. I lucked out and found that all of my unused sash weights were stored at the bottom of the pockets. Also, i found replacement sash weight cord at my local ace hardware. 
Good luck!


----------



## OurHouse (Jun 21, 2011)

N00B, how's it going? I went today to help a friend on hers because she has more experience with the window work. She is doing those metal channel additions. Should I get the source info for you? She said she only found one place sold them, but they're only 75cents per foot or so.


----------



## Pittsville (Jan 8, 2011)

We've replaced the old wood sash in our home with replacement windows. Have about 14 windows worth of pulleys/cast iron weights. Send me a PM if you'd be interested in them.


----------

